# Paragon Image Backup for Windows 8 freeware



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

Paragon Image Backup for Windows 8 freeware



> Paragon Image Backup for Windows 8 is a disk-imaging tool for Windows 8 and Server 2012. It employs Microsoft VSS and Paragon’s patent-pending technologies for consistent point-in-time copies of the whole disk system or separate volumes. For recovery purposes it includes a powerful Linux/DOS environment. But its power is its support of the innovative ReFS.


Support of the latest Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012

You must register with a legit email address to get the product key and serial. This is freeware.

Image Backup for Windows 8 - Overview

:wink:


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

CloneZilla and FOG both do the same thing as well. Both free and open source.


----------

